# BIG Trouble with my CR1



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

I was about to post a road test review on a CR1 I recently purchased, which was used. The bike has been phenomenal--until this morning on a group ride:

The bottom bracket shell became unbonded from the frame. Anyone ever hear of this happening. I am thinking I have no warranty as I purchased it used, however, I love the bike and want to fix it. Can this be done? Send it to Scott? 

I am bummin' big time so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## blacksquid (Jan 14, 2007)

Calfee Bikes has a carbon frame repair service. Contact them first though as they may not be able to help with the bonding.



Calfee said:


> "We can repair damage to most any brand of carbon fiber frame. From minor chain suck to frames broken in half. We can even make a flexy frame stiffer. The repair job is usually hard to notice and people are surprised at how good they look. We don't repair problems with frames that are a result of bad design. This includes most aluminum-to-carbon bonding. We do not repair carbon handlebars or forks. We can repair damage to carbon wheels. We don't repair wheels that have damage on the braking surface."


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

You might give these guys a call: http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/pricing/repair.php


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

call scott first. its worth a shot anyway.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Hey Jag Mn*

What ever came of this issue with your bottombracket?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

we had a frame come through our shop that had the same problem, he had bought it from a Scott dealer out west and still had the recipt, Scott warratied it without question, the 2008 CR1's have a different BB junction to eliminate this problem, on the older frames the BB sleave was simply glued in, anyone confident with carbon fiber gluing and or epoxy could easliy refix the sleeve to the frame, but call Scott first they might fix it in house for a small charge.


----------

